# -phile Vs -phobe



## Qcumber

Hi! 
How do you express "-phile" and "-phobe" in Tagalog?
I have coined the following words. Are they correct?


A. SOCIAL ATTITUDES
1) philippinophile : maka-Pilipíno
e.g. Isáng Taga-Kanlúrang na maibigín sa mga Pilipíno ay maka-Pilipíno.

2) philippinophilia : pagka-maka-Pilipíno
e.g. Ang pagka-maka-Pilipíno ni Don Montebello ay natuklásan sa malakí niyáng abúloy.

3) philippinophobe : áyaw-sa-Pilipíno
e.g. Aywangkó kung siyá’y isáng áyaw-sa-Pilipíno, péro sinábi ngâ niyáng hindî siyá magtátagúyod sa ákin.

4) philippinophobia : pagka-áyaw-sa-Pilipíno
e.g. Waláng bansáng kung saán may pagka-áyaw-sa-Pilipíno, dî bá?
5
) xenophile : maka-dayúhan
6) xenophilia : pagka-maka-dayúhan
7) xenophone : áyaw-sa-dayúhan
8) xenophobia : pagka-áyaw-sa-dayúhan 

B. CHEMISTRY, PATHOLOGY, HOBBIES, etc.
9) bibliophile : mapág-aklát
e.g. Túnay na mapág-aklát si Tavera at siyá’y may humigít-kumúlang na laksáng libró.

10) bibliophilia : pagka-mapág-aklát
e.g. Pagka-mapág-aklát ang kanyáng bísyo.
1
1) hydrophobic : takót-sa-túbig
e.g. Nakú! Napakasakít ng úlo si Norma! Isáng takót-sa-túbig siyá! Sa ísip niyá’y asúkal siyá dáhil sa diabetes niyá!


12) hydrophobia : pagka-takót-sa-túbig
e.g. Hindî siyá makalangóy dáhil sa kanyáng pagka-takót-sa-túbig.


----------



## Pinyot

I applaud your skill! Great translations!

I must point out a few things. All are minor.

1) _Maka-Pilipino_ is correct, however, _pagka-maka-Pilipino_ isn't. You can either do without the first hyphen, or use _pagiging maka-Pilipino_. The latter is what's commonly used.

2) _Ayaw-sa-Pilipino_ is the using the same syntax as know-it-all, right? In Tagalog, you can omit the hyphens and use spaces instead. You can also use _kontra-_. Though it is borrowed from the Spanish language it is commonly used by Filipinos.

_Laban _can also be used instead of _ayaw_.

3) Pagiging kontra-Pilipino/pagkakontra-Pilipino can be used instead of pagiging ayaw sa Pilipino/pagka-ayaw sa Pilipino.

4) Filipinos do not really use _mapag-aklat_. Instead _mapag-__basa_(read) is used. _Mahilig magbasa _can also be subtituted to _mapag-basa._

5) Since the Tagalog language doesn't have words for phobia, you can simply say _takot sa _(insert what is being feared).

_Siya ay takot sa tubig._
He is afraid of water.
He is hydrophobic.

_Ang kanyang pagkatakot sa tubig ay lumalala._
His fear of water is getting worse.
His hydrophobia is getting worse.

Aside from those mentioned above, your translation is flawless!


----------



## Qcumber

Pinyot said:


> _Laban _can also be used instead of _ayaw_.
> 3) Pagiging kontra-Pilipino/pagkakontra-Pilipino can be used instead of pagiging ayaw sa Pilipino/pagka-ayaw sa Pilipino.


 
I know _kontrá_ and _lában_. I didn't use them because xenophobia is a fear of foreigners. The typical xenophobe flees aliens. It doesn't imply he or she will join a resistance movement against them. You can witness this everyday in Western countries.

For instance among the Filipinos who joined the HUK resistance against Japan during WWII, there were admirers of Japan and its achievements. What they didn't accept was Japan occupying the Philippines.

It follows that one should maintain the distinction between *tákot *"fear" and *lában* "fight against".

As regards nominal derivation, it appears _pagigíng_ is the simplest solution. Thanks a lot, Pinyot.


----------



## Qcumber

Pinyot said:


> 4) Filipinos do not really use _mapag-aklat_. Instead _mapag-__basa_(read) is used. _Mahilig magbasa _can also be subtituted to _mapag-basa._


Some bibliophiles do not read the precious books they buy. They only exceptionally open them. What matters for them is the book as an _objet d'art_ not as a medium of information.
I admit my sentence suggested the man had many books and read them.


----------



## Pinyot

I'm still thinking about the bibliophile example you gave. The best Tagalog translation I can come up so far is _pagiging mahilig sa aklat_ but it's more of a definition than a translation.

I'm gonna look for the exact translation of bibliophile and get back to you as soon as I find it. Man, I'll be at this for weeks. LOL!


----------



## Qcumber

Pinyot said:


> I'm still thinking about the bibliophile example you gave. The best Tagalog translation I can come up so far is _pagiging mahilig sa aklat_ but it's more of a definition than a translation.
> 
> I'm gonna look for the exact translation of bibliophile and get back to you as soon as I find it. Man, I'll be at this for weeks. LOL!


I admire your patience and dedication.
It is quite possible Tagalog prefers to express things in clauses rather than in complex derivatives.


----------



## Pinyot

I still can find the proper equivalent of -phile. I do know of a prefix that some people use but this might just be due to Visayan influences. I've yet to confirm this but I'll still share it.

_Maki _- prefix to describe a liking or preference

_Siya ay maki-gulay._
He is prefers vegetables.

_Siya ay maki-libro/aklat._
He is fond of books.

Again, I am not too sure about this. This might just be a form of _maka-_.

If someone knows whether this is part of the Tagalog vocabulary or not, tell us. This topic is really making my head hurt. LOL!


----------



## Qcumber

Pinyot said:


> _Maki _- prefix to describe a liking or preference
> _Siya ay maki-gulay._
> He is prefers vegetables.
> _Siya ay maki-libro/aklat._
> He is fond of books.


Pinyot, this is not standard Tagalog. So let's replace your *maki-* by *maka-.*
Yes you can say *báyan* "country" > *maka-báyan* "patriot", but do you think you could say *maka-libró / maka-aklát*?


----------



## Pinyot

Yeah, but some words sound weird when maka- is used on them. I'll go with clauses until we find more info.


----------

